# Advice on vest for GSP



## schreck_1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I managed to hunt my GSP twice during the first season.  The first hunt wasn't very impressive.  She unsuccessfully went after a wounded bird that kept diving under until I finally killed it on the water.  She also "retrieved" a dead bird to the opposite shoreline then left it on the bank.  Oh, well.  At least I didn't have to swim for a bird.

Took her again last friday and was so proud that my hunting companions got sick of hearing about it.  We killed 8 woodies and my dog retrieved all 6 I sent her on.  

That being said, the GSP doesn't have the insulation or floatation of a lab or chessy.  I noticed the 2 times she had to swim 40+ yards she was really working hard.  

I ordered her a neoprene float vest from Cabelas today, but was curious about sizing.  The directions said to order the vest that corresponded with her largest measurement.  She measured neck:16 chest:30 torso: 22.  The chest measurment meant she needed an XL vest.  She is only a 60 lbs dog and I'm betting the vest will be really loose at the neck and stomach.  I figure I can steal the wife's sewing machine and modify the vest, but wondered if anyone else had run into this with a vest for a GSP or Weim. or any other dog not shaped like a traditional water dog.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 30, 2009)

haven't ever used a vest for a GSP but I was given one of those floating vest for my lab and didn't like it. It seemed like she swam alot slower when she wore the vest because her body was out of the water more. I would probably use one if my dog was swimming swift currents for safety reasons but I don't think i'll ever use it again on a lake.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 30, 2009)

i bought an avery boaters parka for my wiem and he was still growing at the time so i ordered it a size bigger and when i got it it was tight, but i used it anyway.  I had noticed the same about his swimming ability so i thought the flotation would help and it did i went ahead and got a 5mm vest since he is thin coated and that was needed. but i did have to do alot of trimming on it since the vest are made for labs i had to cut alot out of the middle so it wouldnt rub on his legs. he put on to much weight between this season and last so when i tried his vest on the other day it would not come close to closing so i took some para cord and laced it up like a girdle and expect for taking a few minutes to put it on it works good, i took him to the pond the other morn and worked on some long retrieves and the cold or the swimming did not seem to bother him so i guess a little fat is good for that reason. but i do think you need a bigger size than recommended by the chart, i guess because there stomachs are so long.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 30, 2009)

In my opinion the best part of a vest is the puncture resistance, besides that mostly for show...


----------



## dognducks (Dec 1, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> In my opinion the best part of a vest is the puncture resistance, besides that mostly for show...



I think vest are great protection against punctures but I do thoroughly believe that they keep a dog warm and aren't just for show. My dog wears hers most of the time when the temperature is not too warm because we have alot of beaver cut offs in and around our pond.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 1, 2009)

I had one for my GSP (Avery Vest), but let me tell you that I might of had the biggest GSP known to man, he was 83 lbs and not an ounce of fat on him. He looked like a HORSE! 

I bought the medium (without even reading the measurments, dumb me), because of the slender build of a GSP, but it wasn't even close to fitting around the chest/torso area. I ended up swaping it for an XL that worked, but it still seemed a little loose to me. I think your pup is gonna need the L with those measurments you gave.

Keep in mind that these aren't designed for a GSP's build, but a Lab or Chesapeke.

Also, congrats on the success of your dog. My GSP used to trek through the cypress swamps with me. He loved chasing after woodies. I am obsessed with GSP's and I'm in the market for one now.


----------



## schreck_1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Thanks fellas*

I appreciate the feedback. Hope y'all have a great season.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 2, 2009)

great looking pup you got there. GSP is a one of a kind!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 2, 2009)

schrek did you do the training yourself?


----------



## schreck_1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure did, though I'm sure I haven't done everything right.  I grew up training beagles and quickly learned that was nothing like training a pointing dog or retriever.  I've tried to train Remi as a versatile hunting dog, and she is doing pretty OK.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 2, 2009)

That sounds like what I'm trying to do with my GSP. Although I've never trained a dog before in my life. He's a year old and has just now started to take an interest in playing a little fetch, guess it was just finding a toy he liked. He has been pointing since he was 9 weeks old though. Doubt he'll be doing any duck hunting this year but maybe I can have him ready next year. Did you force fetch?


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 3, 2009)

SouthGA i take it your dog came home from jumping out the truck? Glad to hear it.


----------



## burdy (Dec 25, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> That sounds like what I'm trying to do with my GSP. Although I've never trained a dog before in my life. He's a year old and has just now started to take an interest in playing a little fetch, guess it was just finding a toy he liked. He has been pointing since he was 9 weeks old though. Doubt he'll be doing any duck hunting this year but maybe I can have him ready next year. Did you force fetch?



Id be interested in knowing this as well, as I am on the fence about whether or not to use force retrieving on my GSP.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah a neighbor called me 6 days later to say he showed up on his back porch 5 miles from my house! He had a broken tail bone and had lost 15 pounds but man it was like Christmas came early when I got him back! Thanks for asking about him, and Merry Christmas!


----------

